# Query concerning Spanish tobbaco use.



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi, could any of you smokers lucky enough to be on the Costas at the moment give an update regarding the recent upgrading of the restrictions, particularly how they are being implemented in the bars. 
Also, has there been the usual price increase,and if so the "Tabac" price for B&H please.
We are desperately disappointed not to be there our selves for our usual Winter break and to top up our ciggie stock!

Thanks


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello John. From what I have seen the smoking ban is being enforced everywhere. I think smoking indoors is now a thing of the past.

I haven't seen B&H in any Tabacs but I don't go to tourist places. I do think my hand rolling tobacco has gone up quite a bit in the last few weeks though. I don't know by how much as I never remember prices, sorry.

Let's hope we don't now get a lot of clever remarks from the anti smoking lobby, Alan.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

We wouldn't do that - would we? :arrow:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Dirty, filthy, habit.










Says the cigar smoker, slightly upper class, don't y know :lol: 

tony


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

The new, total, smoking ban came into effect from midnight on January 1st and bar owners have been seen by us removing the previously prominently displayed signs advising that smoking is permitted. Smoking is still allowed on bar/restaurant patios/terraces etc and it is in this area that some doubt arises. If such areas are fitted with "toldos" ie canvas walls and ceiling/roof it is still a patio/terrace, if it has 3 solid walls and a third of canvas it is not and the internal (open to air) patios similarly are not.... go figure. New regs seem to be being enforced and enforcement lies in the hands of the "policia local" for each town. No idea about price of B&H but recently bought some Silk Cut in Gib for a family member at £14.50 and saw the same in Benidorm last week at €42.50


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

Let's hope we don't now get a lot of clever remarks from the anti smoking lobby, Alan.

Yes,I was wondering if I should have posted it in the Subs bar!

Most of the regulars that we usually see out there are non-smokers unfortunatly,so they are unlikely to know about prices.

edited to clarify.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

http://www.eurotabaco.net/prices_tobacco.php

Get ready for a shock !!! 

Tobacco up by almost 20 euro a pack..!!!


----------



## manta356 (Jan 10, 2011)

Was in Lanzarote last week and the Smoking ban seemed to be adhered to ok.
Just to sicken you,we bought 200 B&H and 200 Superkings in the Airport on the way back at €24.50 each. 8)


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

Thank you--suitably sickened.


----------

